# No footbed on the bindings



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

some bindings dont actually come with a cover over the screw plate.


----------



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

snowklinger said:


> some bindings dont actually come with a cover over the screw plate.


You got examples?

Genuinely curious.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

my first Ride LX bindings if I remember correctly didn't have one. 2012 I believe

looking at the pics for their current model though, it seems them have one now.

my kid's Burton Grom also doesn't have one (if that counts)


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

I tend to think bindings without footbeds are CHEAPER or entry level bindings. I did not find any benefit of bindings without the footbeds in prior bindings I have used. I found that ice built around the bare screws and spaces a lot more easily and eventually would build up in the center of the binding to the point where I could actually feel pressure points or uneven foot beds if I did not wipe off snow regularly compared to bindings with the footbeds. Plus, I find that the screws and metal components rusted a lot more easily without the protection of a footbed.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sparks R&D bindings don't have footbeds and they are not cheaper....but I added some :laugh2:


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

From some of my buddies that do a lot of park/pipe I've heard a couple different reasons why someone would ride with no footbeds:
1. Board Feel - the less material b/t your foot and the board the better 
2. Lower Center of Gravity - probably minimal benefit, but anything counts to some people
3. Better/More True Board Flex - some binding bases are so stiff they can actually prevent the board from flexing in it's intended pattern - removing some of the material from the binding can prevent some of this from occurring. Again, likely minimal gain but w/e 

Like I said, this is second hand info from my buddies over the years speaking with them. Could be legit or could be total bs - who knows, maybe the kid was broke and just couldn't afford new bindings after they broke (which footbeds can do if someone is stomping on them a LOT all day every day)?


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Sparks R&D bindings don't have footbeds and they are not cheaper....but I added some :laugh2:


Yes you're right! I have the arc bindings and I did not even think about them. Backcountry gear is definitely not cheap! A set of bindings and pucks can easily be equivalent to a high end solid. Anyway, I still find them to have a lot of ice build up because of all the little holes and stuff. I haven't had them long enough to rust, but I assume it is a more well made binding.


----------



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

PlanB said:


> From some of my buddies that do a lot of park/pipe I've heard a couple different reasons why someone would ride with no footbeds:
> 1. Board Feel - the less material b/t your foot and the board the better
> 2. Lower Center of Gravity - probably minimal benefit, but anything counts to some people
> 3. Better/More True Board Flex - some binding bases are so stiff they can actually prevent the board from flexing in it's intended pattern - removing some of the material from the binding can prevent some of this from occurring. Again, likely minimal gain but w/e
> ...


That makes sense, i'll probably look or ask him why, if i see him again.


----------



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

Quick update.

Met the guy yesterday.

They're Salomon Pact Bindings.

Never came with footbeds. 
It's on his jib board. He feels everything.


----------

